# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E & Winstrol(oral)

## Aizen Sosuke

Ok as promised earlier I'll make a log of this. First test e shot will be administered Saturday in the morning and 2nd one on Tuesday afternoon and so forth. Here's the complete cycle

Weeks 1-10
Testosterone Enanthate human grade at 500mg/week
Weeks 9-12
Stanolozol(oral) at 40mg/day

Anastrozole will be used since week 1 at .25mg/EOD.

PCT will start the day after last winstrol pill. Here it is
Nolvadex 40/20/20/20
Clomid 70/35/35/35

Current stats
175lbs
5'9"
12-13% bf
25 years old. Will be 26 towards week 10 so I take paypal. Thanks in advance. 

I'll be using my maintaince diet and adjust according to results. Goals are about 5-7lbs of lean muscle and lower my bf to 10%. I could update the log about twice a week. 

This is my current strength on some compound exercises

Squat 305lbs 6 reps
Barbell Bench Press 225lbs 6 reps
Barbell Shoulder Press 155lbs 6 reps
Bentover Barbell Row 185lbs 6 reps
Deadlifts 205lbs 10 reps

I like to be safe with deadlifts and not do much strength but instead reps in order to get the pump so bear with my weakness. I'm not much into strength anyways since I am not a powerlifter, my genetics wouldn't allow it anyways. 

Here's my workout split
Chest, cardio
Biceps, abs
Legs, cardio
Shoulders, traps
Back, cardio
Triceps, abs
Rest

The postworkout cardio is about 25-30min of low intensity (130-140 pulse)

thanks for following and let me know if you want any other kind of updates. As far as pics for some reason I'm having a hard time posting the before but I could email them if you'd like. I'll take some around week 7 and then after PCT. 
Thanks

----------


## marcus300

Best of luck

----------


## M302_Imola

Good luck w/ your cycle. I had success w/ a similar cycle although I used test prop. You will probably find you will need to up the dose of the oral winny up a little bit (50-80mg). I ran my calories right around maintenance w/ a carb cycle rotation. If diet and training are in check you should accomplish your goal. Note: don't get freightened as the scale continues to go up as long as you are seeing results in the mirror! Good luck bro!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Best of luck


Thanks

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Good luck w/ your cycle. I had success w/ a similar cycle although I used test prop. You will probably find you will need to up the dose of the oral winny up a little bit (50-80mg). I ran my calories right around maintenance w/ a carb cycle rotation. If diet and training are in check you should accomplish your goal. Note: don't get freightened as the scale continues to go up as long as you are seeing results in the mirror! Good luck bro!


Yeah I'm not a big scale type. I just measure my arms, waist and legs, and judge by before and after pics

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

edited

----------


## ranging1

sexc photo thoughy might need a wax lol

BEST luck

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Thanks for the complement, I'll take you out in when I go to Australia dude. I really dislike waxing, or shaving, only do it in my face. For the time I'll rock the Austin Powers look  :2offtopic:

----------


## Kibble

Awesome bro- good luck.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Unfortunatly I couldn't start today. The shipping from lion won't get here till Monday so I'll start on Tuesday guys.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Got my shipment today from lion, so 
Day 1
Did my first jab, gf is a badass injecting, did not feel a thing. Went to the gym and got my legs workout in along with 25 min of cardio. So far so good  :7up:

----------


## M302_Imola

> Got my shipment today from lion, so 
> Day 1
> Did my first jab, gf is a badass injecting, did not feel a thing. Went to the gym and got my legs workout in along with 25 min of cardio. So far so good


good to hear...yeah, my fiance is a nice jabber as well!

----------


## BJJ

Good Luck.

Why you have chosen Stanolozol over Oxandrolone.
It could have helped you, eventually, with tendons.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Good Luck.
> 
> Why you have chosen Stanolozol over Oxandrolone.
> It could have helped you, eventually, with tendons.


Having used neither before I was actually torn between them. A friend of mine used anavar at the back end of test e and tren e. He also has run a test prop, npp and winny at the end. According to him better results were produced by the winstrol so I'll give it a shot. I know I'll try anavar down in the future at some point.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Good Luck.
> 
> Why you have chosen Stanolozol over Oxandrolone.
> It could have helped you, eventually, with tendons.


I would rather use winstrol or tbol over anavar ...anavar is so damn expensive!

----------


## BJJ

> I would rather use winstrol or tbol over anavar...anavar is so damn expensive!


Hands down, if you speak about that.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> I would rather use winstrol or tbol over anavar...anavar is so damn expensive!


Money wasn't a factor when I was choosing, I could get them both for the same price.

----------


## arshigtx

> Got my shipment today from lion, so 
> Day 1
> Did my first jab, gf is a badass injecting, did not feel a thing. Went to the gym and got my legs workout in along with 25 min of cardio. So far so good


Your GF really? What are her views on you taking steroids ?

----------


## brown329

Interesting cycle, I'm excited to see your results

PS - I want a girlfriend that'll do that.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Your GF really? What are her views on you taking steroids?


I've never really asked her, it's not up to her or for debate, but I'm guessing she's ok because she hasn't said otherwise. She's latin like me and we tend to keep our business to ourselves unlike in the US where women stick their nose everywhere.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Interesting cycle, I'm excited to see your results
> 
> PS - I want a girlfriend that'll do that.


You'd have to come down to South Fl bro, there are tons of good looking hispanic women.  :7up:

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Pin #2 today, no pain whatsoever.
Worked out biceps, abs and decided to do some cardio as well since I had plenty of energy. So far the only things I've noticed is an increase in stamina, sweating and libido.

----------


## arshigtx

> I've never really asked her, it's not up to her or for debate, but I'm guessing she's ok because she hasn't said otherwise. She's latin like me and we tend to keep our business to ourselves unlike in the US where women stick their nose everywhere.


hahahha nice

I hear ya man, not enough dudes here keeping their women in check. My last gf would flip if she knew i was taking steroids (never have). She even hated the fact that I wanted to work out and get muscular. Needless to say she is now an ex girlfriend.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Ok I had my third injection today. Weight is up 1lbs, no bloat, gyno, acne etc. I think I'm getting a stamina and strenght boost already because I was throwing weight around very easy this past few days even though I've had a cold. I was able to get 2 extra reps in most lifts it seems. Also the muscle pump happens very quick after 1 or 2 sets. Anyways that's all so far.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Update: My appetite has increased so more food down, I'll eat every 2hrs as oppossed to 3 like before. Still clean though, this is not one of those dirty bulks.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Had my 4th shot administered today in the morning, the pin was uneventful, no pain or discomfort whatsoever. Now on to the good stuff. My workout pumps are huge and build up fast. I've been getting a couple of extra reps, next week I'll have to increase the weights as I feel my strength coming. The scale so far says 2lbs have been gained, no bloat thanks to liquidex and clean diet. That's it so far.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Ok now I'm feeling it. had my 5th injection today, kinda hit a nerve so it hurt, no big deal, pain leads to anger, and anger leads to the dark side. 
 :Haha: 
Sorry I couldn't help myself. Anyways as far as the test I'm feeling the strength increase all across now. My arms, chest and back seem fuller, my abs more defined. No bloat , acne or gyno; 2-3lbs up since the start. On a side not I've been experiencing the greatest dreams for the past week and they seem so real, but somehow aware I'm dreaming and in control of said dream. Overall at the start of week 3 and "everything is proceding as I have forseen".
yeah lots of  :Aajack:  also

----------


## BJJ

Keep your comments coming...
Glad you are doing fine.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Thanks BJJ. I've been feeling itchy around injection sites in this case glutes. I don't know if it's related but I'll switch it up to deltoids the next few shots.

----------


## BJJ

Have you ever tried or willing to try your calfs?
Asking because in March I'll get a test prop cycle so I need to know all the possible injection sites.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Have you ever tried or willing to try your calfs?
> Asking because in March I'll get a test prop cycle so I need to know all the possible injection sites.


Nope. Deltoids, glutes, quads and biceps. That's 8 sites already, plenty for everyother day injections. I know some ballsy people who do chest and calves but I didn't even get the right needles for that.

----------


## bjpennnn

what are your goals for this cycle?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> what are your goals for this cycle?


7lbs of solid lean muscle, 10 at most while lowering bodyfat a couple of points.

----------


## bjpennnn

nice man, have you had your bf% tested or you just going on looks.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

One time at the gym with calipers, but I dont think it was right cause I came in at 10%. Then the electronic scales says 17%. So forget those I'm more going on looks with the before and after pics. You are welcome to guess.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Forgot to update yesterday. I was kinda busy with workout and painting in the house for my baby to come in feb. Anyways I pinned in the shoulder yesterday morning. All the discomfort and itchiness from the previous injection are gone. I'm up 3-4 lbs. Still no negative side effects. I've gotten many complements lately and I could see the difference in the mirror when compared to my before pics. Strength is also up already, I had a legs workout today and for the first time in a while I got 10 reps in squats with 275lbs.

----------


## bjpennnn

> 7lbs of solid lean muscle, 10 at most while lowering bodyfat a couple of points.


7 lbs after pct?

----------


## Kibble

Blast those legs brother. Don't be like 60% of the people (myself included) that are playing 'catch-up' with legs

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> 7 lbs after pct?


Yes 7-10lbs after PCT.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Blast those legs brother. Don't be like 60% of the people (myself included) that are playing 'catch-up' with legs


I see what you mean. I'm the only guy in my gym who works on legs consistenly appart from the women that is. However I'm not to strong when it comes to it.

----------


## bjpennnn

i feel ya man on the legs. Keep going i am running a sim cycle starting feb 1st except prop and winni tabs. Keep it up.

----------


## ranging1

keep at it  :Smilie:  and make that gym your bitch

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Ok I pinned for the 7th time yesterday in my left shoulder. Feel a discomfort in the shoulder today, but nothing to write home about. Weight is up 4lbs, as of now no bloat, acne or gyno. Arms are definelty bigger by 1/4 inch. I did triceps yesterday and my strength was up in skullcrushers by 15lbs. I'm very excited about this week since everyone says the feel it at this point(week4) although I've been feeling some effects since week 2. That's it for now.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Quick update. Looks like the itchyness went away, good ridance. On another note, libido is crazy high. I'm in a relationship and the level of restraint I have to exercise in order not to hump everything on site requires lots of meditation and  :Aajack:  This is one of the hardest things to do and should be included as a side effect. The smallest thing triggers sex into your brain.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Pinned in my left glute today in the morning, no pain. That's my 8th injection now. My chest workout was awesome. I was able to do 6 reps with 100lbs dumbells which has never happened before. Not only that but I was moving weight around like it was nothing. I look very different already. Will put up some pics in 2 weeks.

----------


## BJJ

How about your sex life?
I mean, are you always horny or not?
My wife wants to know!!!... since I am next on test.

----------


## Kiki

> How about your sex life?
> I mean, are you always horny or not?
> My wife wants to know!!!... since I am next on test.


I'm horny 24/7. Went on holiday for new years, I found out that test makes you into a **** machine. I've never really had the stamina, energy, or lust to keep banging a women for 2 hours, but it was easily done and I could also go for longer, not to mention how many times I could ejaculate during the day.

Your wife will be a happy woman, count on it. You should pray that your gear is real though haha, you'll know though. If you ain't horny after the test should have kicked in then you know your gear is bunk.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> How about your sex life?
> I mean, are you always horny or not?
> My wife wants to know!!!... since I am next on test.


BJJ let me tell you. Have some sort of outlet( aka girlfriend, wife, sex friend) when you get on. It started gradually from week 2 and increased all the way to week 4. I find myself constantly looking for porn. The smallest of things will trigger sex in your head. All my dreams are sexual and they feel very real. My gf is 9 months pregnant about to give birth in a couple of weeks so I'm screwed for a little while. I will not cycle again till she's back in shape and willing because it's too much  :Aajack:  My libido is pretty high normally you could ask her but this is too much. Again if you have outlets great if not then it should be considered a side effect.

----------


## BJJ

> I'm horny 24/7. Went on holiday for new years, I found out that test makes you into a **** machine. I've never really had the stamina, energy, or lust to keep banging a women for 2 hours, but it was easily done and I could also go for longer, not to mention how many times I could ejaculate during the day.
> 
> Your wife will be a happy woman, count on it. You should pray that your gear is real though haha, you'll know though. If you ain't horny after the test should have kicked in then you know your gear is bunk.


Well, good to know, you gave me the answer I was waiting for.

----------


## BJJ

> BJJ let me tell you. Have some sort of outlet( aka girlfriend, wife, sex friend) when you get on. It started gradually from week 2 and increased all the way to week 4. I find myself constantly looking for porn. The smallest of things will trigger sex in your head. All my dreams are sexual and they feel very real. My gf is 9 months pregnant about to give birth in a couple of weeks so I'm screwed for a little while. I will not cycle again till she's back in shape and willing because it's too much  My libido is pretty high normally you could ask her but this is too much. *Again if you have outlets great if not then it should be considered a side effect*.


Unless one's wife is a sex machine!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

5 weeks have gone now and I'm exactly at 180lbs. That's 5lbs since the start so 1lb a week. I've never been at this weight with the current level of definition. No bloat, acne, gyno or any other sides whatsoever. Strength is still climbing progressively. I was doing 8 reps of dumbell shoulder press with 75lbs dumbells. My previous best on that one was 65lbs for 6 reps. Injections are painless and uneventful so I didn't feel any need to update everytime I pinned. My arms are 3/8 of an inch bigger, so I'm almost at 16 1/2 ; waist is still same at 32 inches; quads are at 24 inches that's a 1/2 inch increase. I've noted minor shrinkage in the testicles and had to adjust diet a little because I was getting a little hungry. Nothing else to add.

Hey BJJ when are you gonna jump on yours and have you decided what to do yet?

----------


## BJJ

> 5 weeks have gone now and I'm exactly at 180lbs. That's 5lbs since the start so 1lb a week. I've never been at this weight with the current level of definition. No bloat, acne, gyno or any other sides whatsoever. Strength is still climbing progressively. I was doing 8 reps of dumbell shoulder press with 75lbs dumbells. My previous best on that one was 65lbs for 6 reps. Injections are painless and uneventful so I didn't feel any need to update everytime I pinned. My arms are 3/8 of an inch bigger, so I'm almost at 16 1/2 ; waist is still same at 32 inches; quads are at 24 inches that's a 1/2 inch increase. I've noted minor shrinkage in the testicles and had to adjust diet a little because I was getting a little hungry. Nothing else to add.
> 
> Hey BJJ when are you gonna jump on yours and have you decided what to do yet?


Happy for you to see you are doing fine and obtaining good results without sides.

Regarding my next cycle, the choice is between one of these two:

1.
Week 1-10 Testosterone Propionate (Propiobolic) 70 mg ed (490 ew)
Week 1-10 Mesterolone (Proviron ) 75 mg ed
Week 3-10 HCG 125 iu e3d
Week 5-10 Oxandrolone (Oxanabolic) 60 mg ed
Week 11-14 Clomid 100/100/50/50
Week 11-14 Nolvadex 40/40/20/20

Arimidex on hand.

2.
Week 1-8 Oxandrolone (Oxanabolic) 80 mg ed
Week 1-8 Testosterone Enanthate 250 mg ew (125x2)
Week 1-10 Mesterolone (Proviron) 75 mg ed
Week 11-13 Clomid 100/50/50
Week 11-14 Nolvadex 40/20/20/20

It depends how busy I will be in the following weeks and accordingly I choose the cycle.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I like the first one and I think you will too. I'd just change the prop to 50mg/day or 100mg/eod since you've never used test before. That's the equivalent of test e at 500 a week which most begginers start with. Either way I'll stay posted because I'm very intrested in your thoughts specially in regards to mesterolone.

----------


## BJJ

> I like the first one and I think you will too. I'd just change the prop to 50mg/day or 100mg/eod since you've never used test before. That's the equivalent of test e at 500 a week which most begginers start with. Either way I'll stay posted because I'm very intrested in your thoughts specially in regards to mesterolone.


I will take your suggestions into account, thanks.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Pinned myself today but decided to rest from the gym because girlfriend went into labor. Our baby David came with no problems and the mother is in great shape. As far as I'm concerned I'm at 181lbs so I keep gaining a pound a week, which is weird because it's happening like clockwork. I also just found out I have to buy more test e since I only have enough for 9 weeks. No biggy I'll go ahead and buy the next cycle while I'm at it. Oh well I'll be back in the gym tomorrow. Go Jets :Welcome:

----------


## BJJ

*Congratulations!*
...and welcome David.

----------


## pjpogz

congratulations on the new edition to your family! 

keep up the great log, keen to see how your progressing mate. im on week 3 of my cycle and experiencing similar gains to you (im on test e & deca ).

----------


## rma7997

the log is great. im excited for ya and your new max's, its a great feeling to be able to do more then you ever have. keep it up

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Thanks guys, the baby is good. So much for the Jets though. So back to the cycle. I'm in the middle of week 7, weight is hovering around 181-182lbs, but arms grew to 16.5  :7up:  . I ordered more test e to finish this cycle to 10 weeks and went ahead and got the next cycle as well. It'll be awhile since i use it but it's good to have it on hand. BJJ you are gonna like my second cycle it'll be test prop , npp and anavar or winstrol depending on my current experience with winstrol, which btw starts next week. I'll have to adjust diet a bit since I don't feel like growing more but rather cut down on body fat more. And maybe increase cardio. We'll see how the rest of this week goes before making decisions. Here are some of my lifts improvements to give you an idea of the strength increase
Dumbell Shoulder Press 65lbs/6reps to 80lbs/8reps
Bench Press 225lbs/6reps to 245lbs/8reps
Dumbell Bench Press 85lbs/6reps to 100lbs/6reps

----------


## BJJ

> Thanks guys, the baby is good. So much for the Jets though. So back to the cycle. I'm in the middle of week 7, weight is hovering around 181-182lbs, but arms grew to 16.5  . I ordered more test e to finish this cycle to 10 weeks and went ahead and got the next cycle as well. It'll be awhile since i use it but it's good to have it on hand. *BJJ you are gonna like my second cycle it'll be test prop* , npp* and anavar* or winstrol depending on my current experience with winstrol, which btw starts next week. I'll have to adjust diet a bit since I don't feel like growing more but rather cut down on body fat more. And maybe increase cardio. We'll see how the rest of this week goes before making decisions. Here are some of my lifts improvements to give you an idea of the strength increase
> Dumbell Shoulder Press 65lbs/6reps to 80lbs/8reps
> Bench Press 225lbs/6reps to 245lbs/8reps
> Dumbell Bench Press 85lbs/6reps to 100lbs/6reps


*
Deninitely!*

----------


## mysixpackabs

regarding your cycle.. why not take stanozolol week1-12? is week9-12 the right thing? or it depends?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> regarding your cycle.. why not take stanozolol week1-12? is week9-12 the right thing? or it depends?


you only get one liver  :Chairshot:

----------


## stevey_6t9

so test kicked in week four OP you recon?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> so test kicked in week four OP you recon?


I felt stamina and libido increase in week 3 but strength and size started coming around weeks 4 or 5. I love your avatar dude

----------


## mysixpackabs

> you only get one liver


3wks is enough? i've read that winstrol will kick in 6wks

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> 3wks is enough? i've read that winstrol will kick in 6wks


9-12 will make it 4 weeks but either way winstrol both oral and injectable are active within 24hrs. 6 weeks is the maximum amount of time you should run it given its hepatoxic level. Stay posted though. I've never used it.

----------


## rma7997

sounds like your doing great, keep it up. Im w/ you on the gf, not up for debate.

----------


## rugbyguitargod

dude, keep it up. i am on my 3rd week of my Test E only cycle. i have a shit ton of Winstrol (oral). i have the same goal as you (clean bulk; lose bf%). maybe i should go ahead and run it at week 9-12 as well?

i am definitely noticing the strength gains! bench is up to 215x5 reps, deads 255x5 reps, just started squatting again this week (was recovering from ankle injury). chest, traps, and back definitely look better too. can't wait for this stuff to hit full steam after week 4!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Ok I pinned for the 16th time today and jumped on winstrol . Weight is at a solid 183lbs, so 8lbs in 8 weeks of test e with arimidex so far. I'm close to my goal for the last 4 weeks, just 2 more pounds to go and trim down some on body fat%. Still no sides but then again I've been using an AI since week 2. BJJ I've been looking for var for my next on but it's just way too expensive man. I had never looked into it before. I guess it'll be winny again  : 1106:

----------


## BJJ

> Ok I pinned for the 16th time today and jumped on winstrol . Weight is at a solid 183lbs, so 8lbs in 8 weeks of test e with arimidex so far. I'm close to my goal for the last 4 weeks, just 2 more pounds to go and trim down some on body fat%. Still no sides but then again I've been using an AI since week 2. *BJJ I've been looking for var for my next on but it's just way too expensive man*. I had never looked into it before. I guess it'll be winny again


Watch out for your tendons!

----------


## bjpennnn

have you experienced any bloat or water retention you feel? or is the arimidex doing the job?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

No bloat or water retention as of yet.

----------


## number28

dude great log, and congrats on David!!!
i will be following. im jumping on test e and winny in few weeks so, im eager to see how your body responds to the winwin..
good luck bro keep the logs coming!!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Thanks dude. Today I was able to put up the 110lbs dumbells for 6 reps in the bench press, TWICE. Everyone was looking around like  :Hmmmm:  Keep in mind I'm a small guy by your standards(5'9" and 183lbs) and that's quite a lot of weight. I guess there's no hiding it anymore.
 :7up:

----------


## boxin23

Im 5'7 and only 151 lbs...and i can put up the 80's with almost never training on them :> But do have state record in Bench from High School at 122lbs. did 245.

Just bustin balls here...nice post!

Ive gained 8lbs just on diet my first week....i think i should have had this diet and lifting regiment for a while before i started...i think i could have gotten really big. I started at 143 on monday!

Do you like the winstrol (injectible) or primo better?
I've got both and would like to run one or the other next time last 6 weeks.

----------


## bjpennnn

any pics

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Yeah BJpenn. I removed my starting pic but I'll repost it next week along with a current one. Not much to update except I feel a little oily and stronger. Muscles are getting pumped rather easy from daily stuff. Weight is still the same, I was able to shoulder press 205lbs for 7 reps yesterday with a barbell which is quite a lot in my book. Nothing else for now.

----------


## bjpennnn

i saw the starting pic just want to see your progress.

----------


## mysixpackabs

pic pls

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Pics will be up tomorrow guys. With the baby, and a new job I haven't had nearly as much time to post here, however training and diet are still at a high level.

----------


## bjpennnn

cant wait man.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Here you go

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

A couple more
There's a 16 and 3/4 gun

----------


## bjpennnn

wow the extra muscle suits you man. You look great.

----------


## number28

Dude looks like you got excellent results. ..congrats!!

----------


## number28

Whats going on with the winny?? Any updaes. It seems like I missed your winny input.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Like I said man I've been very busy and would rather put my free time for dieting, resting and training than talking to you suckers  :2jk:  Anyways cycle will be over in a week and then pct will start. As far as winstrol I loved it. It will be included in my next cycle at a higher dose, probably 60mg/day. It gave me incredible pumps on top of the already impressive pump from test. I certainly felt stronger a week after I started taking it. Muscles are tighter and I think I owed 1/4 increase to winny in my arms. Also I was able to put on 7-8 lbs on test e with winny while taking liquidex and still keep the same level of body fat as in the before pic. I think I owed that to winny and my diet. The original goal wasn't met entirely. I wasn't able to cut while eating at my tdee. Next cutting cycle I'll try eating 300cal under my tdee. I'll update you guys on pct since I feel like we don't get enough of that here.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

It's been almost 2 weeks since pct started and my testicles are back to normal size. I took that as a sign and reduced the nolvadex and clomid doses to 20mg & 50mg respectively. Still have the same level of strength and size. Weight came down to 180lbs imediately upon starting the serms. I guess it was 2lbs of water weight even though I used arimidex since the start. Libido is still crazy high but that's normal for me even prior to cycle. Keep in mind it's been almost 4 weeks since the last shot of test e. Diet and training are still up. I'll get bloodwork done in about 2 months and compare with my base at the start to see if everything is back to normal. As far as visual negative sides I didn't experience any. I'll update again in 2 weeks at the end of pct. 
I have decided to hold off on cycling again until December of this year because I wanna try and cut some more till then. For those intrested I'll be using test prop at 75mg/day along with npp at 50mg/day and winny at 60mg/day.

----------


## BJJ

> It's been almost 2 weeks since pct started and my testicles are back to normal size. I took that as a sign and reduced the nolvadex and clomid doses to 20mg & 50mg respectively. Still have the same level of strength and size. Weight came down to 180lbs imediately upon starting the serms. I guess it was 2lbs of water weight even though I used arimidex since the start. Libido is still crazy high but that's normal for me even prior to cycle. Keep in mind it's been almost 4 weeks since the last shot of test e. Diet and training are still up. I'll get bloodwork done in about 2 months and compare with my base at the start to see if everything is back to normal. As far as visual negative sides I didn't experience any. I'll update again in 2 weeks at the end of pct. 
> I have decided to hold off on cycling again until December of this year because I wanna try and cut some more till then. For those intrested I'll be using test prop at 75mg/day along with npp at 50mg/day and winny at 60mg/day.


Good to see you are doing fine.

----------


## number28

glad to hear your doing great and are still able to keep the power up!!
i know you put in somewhere in your log but cant seem to find it, when did you start feeling the slightest effects of the test?

im on a similar cycle now, started march 1st. i know its only been a full week but im impenitent as a kid in a candy store.

im doing test e 400 mgs 10weeks
winny tabs 40mgs weeks 9-12

same pct as your just no clomid, just nolva

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> glad to hear your doing great and are still able to keep the power up!!
> i know you put in somewhere in your log but cant seem to find it, when did you start feeling the slightest effects of the test?
> 
> im on a similar cycle now, started march 1st. i know its only been a full week but im impenitent as a kid in a candy store.
> 
> im doing test e 400 mgs 10weeks
> winny tabs 40mgs weeks 9-12
> 
> same pct as your just no clomid, just nolva



By the end of week 2 I was already feeling strength, stamina and incredible pumps.

----------


## B1gDaddy

Great job man an i gotta say its pretty sick your gf injected you haha. I was wonderin tho did you take ur oral winny ed or eod or only days u worked out?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Great job man an i gotta say its pretty sick your gf injected you haha. I was wonderin tho did you take ur oral winny ed or eod or only days u worked out?


Everyday

----------


## number28

> By the end of week 2 I was already feeling strength, stamina and incredible pumps.


cool thx, this is my second week so im extreamly eager as you can amagin!!!
i increased my cal comsumtion a good amt (still clean thou) but started to feel "heavy" and my abs are slowly losing visability  :Frown:  ... i'm starting to think i upped my cals abit early, i might have to make some adjustments.

----------


## layeazy

hey mate good thread man u seem like u will reach that goal do u know ur stats if can u put up ur stats like sizes of arms legs chest and that be cool

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Here you go
Waist 32"
Hips 33"
Quads 24.5"
Chest 45.5"
Arms 16.75"
Neck 15"

----------


## mg1228

whats ur weight now?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

As of yesterday 180lbs.

----------


## tjax03

Did you ever notice any joint issues from the winny?

----------


## Kiki

gj bro

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Did you ever notice any joint issues from the winny?


Prior to taking the winstrol I hurt my left brachiali tendon a little bit. It didn't get worse or better for that particular area. Now my triceps tendons did hurt a little due to winstrol. It was manageable but I have a high tolerance for pain. Since coming off the triceps have been feeling better to the point it's almost dissapeared so it was definetly the winny.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Ok this will be my last update of the cycle. I finished PCT a week ago. These are my current stats
180lbs
still 5'9"
and the body fat you are welcome to estimate from the pics, according to calipers it reads at 10% but I believe it to be a little higher.

The strength is still here so is the size. Libido does take a hit, I'm not walking around with a boner constantly and don't feel the need to bang every female anatomy. A little bit of acne came this past week on my face, about 3 or 4 pimples but I've got it under control. I miss being on cycle but will have to endure. Over all I feel very good about the cycle however I will not use winny again as it is too tough on my joints; I will always cycle with arimidex since the start, the gains may not be as big but it's all lean tissue and much easier to keep 100% post cycle, not to mention I did not experience any estrogen sides. I'll be getting bloodwork done in exactly a month, hopefully everyhing is back within range. See ya

----------


## BJJ

Which pics?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Which pics?


I have new ones but they look the same as the ones posted 4 weeks ago. Unfortunatly I was not able to make any new gains in PCT.

----------


## BJJ

What about testicular shrinkage?
Any update?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> What about testicular shrinkage?
> Any update?


Read post #88. Even with a simple test e cycle I experience shrinkage so I would recomend HCG during any cycle

----------


## oldschoolfitness

very proportional (spelling ??) great job

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> very proportional (spelling ??) great job


English is not my first language, could you explain what you mean?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

:


> English is not my first language, could you explain what you mean?


sorry dude haven't had much time to catch up on all post lately. what that word means and what i mean is that your body is very even. all muscle groups look the same size and very in tune with your body type. in other words you are put together well and have done a great job in the gym. thanks for the pics and log good luck in the future :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> :
> 
> sorry dude haven't had much time to catch up on all post lately. what that word means and what i mean is that your body is very even. all muscle groups look the same size and very in tune with your body type. in other words you are put together well and have done a great job in the gym. thanks for the pics and log good luck in the future


Thank you very much for your kind words. I feel even though I've come a long way I still have a long way to go.

----------


## LunchEater

good journal. Glad you made it because I was thinking about running a cycle very similar. 
Looks like you had some good gains. Never really thought about adding hcg , perhaps I will research it a bit.

----------


## nycap

> Having used neither before I was actually torn between them. A friend of mine used anavar at the back end of test e and tren e. He also has run a test prop, npp and winny at the end. According to him better results were produced by the winstrol so I'll give it a shot. I know I'll try anavar down in the future at some point.


var sucks dude. you did the right thing.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> good journal. Glad you made it because I was thinking about running a cycle very similar. 
> Looks like you had some good gains. Never really thought about adding hcg, perhaps I will research it a bit.


If I had to redo it again I would definetly add hcg as well as bump winny to 60mg/day. Thanks for the kind words

----------


## ciptech

Nice cycle man. Good job

----------


## njviking

i choose Winny over Var as well. just into week 9 of test e/dbol cycle and on winny weeks 9-12. but, i may be dosing to high. started this past monday at 80mg per day. i take 2/10mg 4x a day evenly split up.

only been 4 days so still to soon i guess but i do feel harder. i dont know if its me or the test e or the winny kicking in already.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> i choose Winny over Var as well. just into week 9 of test e/dbol cycle and on winny weeks 9-12. but, i may be dosing to high. started this past monday at 80mg per day. i take 2/10mg 4x a day evenly split up.
> 
> only been 4 days so still to soon i guess but i do feel harder. i dont know if its me or the test e or the winny kicking in already.


The test e you should have felt fully by weeks 5 or 6. The winny comes on strong and fast,less than a week and your pumps get insane along with the dryness.

----------


## number28

Holy shit 80 mgs a day...isn't that high? I'm at 60 but if the pros says that 80 is ok then ill jump on it...

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Holy shit 80 mgs a day...isn't that high? I'm at 60 but if the pros says that 80 is ok then ill jump on it...


I felt it at 40mg so I'm guessing he's definetly feeling it already. Stay at 60mg bro you should get some nice results
 : Hijack:

----------


## njviking

nah, 80 aint alot. all the experts tell me chicks run up to 40mg per day so I went with the 80mg approach. no side effects so far other than hot all the time but with the humidity on the eastcoast im use to it.

to clarify my previous post. i def. felt the test e weeks ago. i meant to say im def. harder already and i assume its from the 80mg of winny a day. i just wasnt sure how quickly the winny would kick in cause the dbol took forever.

----------


## njviking

well day 7 on winny and feeling pretty good. its def. starting to kick in. feeling stronger as workout goes on. did chest and tri's today and coulda kept going. felt like i wasnt getting tired at all. 

word life

----------


## njviking

and obtw..this winny kills any desire to eat. when i was running the dbol i could eat every 2 hours. i have 0 appetite now. have to force myself to eat.

guess thats pretty common with Winny???

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> and obtw..this winny kills any desire to eat. when i was running the dbol i could eat every 2 hours. i have 0 appetite now. have to force myself to eat.
> 
> guess thats pretty common with Winny???


I did not experience that one.

----------


## number28

Same here, I had a great appetite while on winny.
I'm just sad that my cycle has to come to an end this Thursday, full 12weeks.

----------

